# Are all Cubase users massive Pirates?



## adg21 (Aug 22, 2011)

Speaking with some Mac / Protools users about plugins, and their assumption was that all Cubase users on PCs were pirates... 

Funny feeling morally inferior to Mac / PT users simply because of my preferred choice of DAW and platform and the actions of others (the minority / majority[?])


----------



## mverta (Aug 22, 2011)

A cursory examination of a single torrent site reveals in excess of 15,000 downloads of Cubase 5 alone. 


_Mike


----------



## bryla (Aug 22, 2011)

I have to say that all the cubase users I know, have it illegal.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 22, 2011)

Maybe this thread is the answer why Cubase's price cutdown for 50% :mrgreen: 
When it was so expensive I just bought Cubase Essential4, and then I own Cubase6 when the price cutdown _-) 

Best,


----------



## Lex (Aug 22, 2011)

Answer: NO

Comment: This is just dumb.


----------



## Pietro (Aug 22, 2011)

Cubase must be the most popular pirated sequencer, I believe that's a fact.

Most people who aim to become professionals will buy legal license at some point though.

- Piotr


----------



## noiseboyuk (Aug 22, 2011)

I never look into this stuff - why is Cubase any different to Sonar, Ableton etc? I know PT is iLok which is pretty secure. I just bought my copy a few months ago - an old (legal!) copy of Cubase 4 and an upgrade (also legal!!)


----------



## DynamicK (Aug 22, 2011)

I bought Cubase 5 Educational secondhand off Ebay for £150. License transferred into my name by Steinberg. Upgradeable to Cubase 6/7/8 Full version. The cheapest way to get a legit copy I found.


----------



## hbuus (Aug 22, 2011)

bryla @ Mon Aug 22 said:


> I have to say that all the cubase users I know, have it illegal.



I have bought my copy, so you know 1 person who has it legit  

Henrik


----------



## nickhmusic (Aug 22, 2011)

:shock: 

I've been a paid for and registered, dongle-chained-to-my-ankle Cubase user since the days of Cubase SX and still am a proud registered user, currently on Cubase 5.

Dumb thread n'est-ce pas?


----------



## NYC Composer (Aug 22, 2011)

What an insulting thread title for the thousands of legal Cubase users.

I've had a registered, paid for copy of Cubase since '97. Gee. I wonder if ALL users of music software are huge pirates, as I'm told the torrent sites contain the majority of releases (and pre-releases).

Didn't HZ use Cubase for quite a while? Damn pirates (grumble)


----------



## noiseboyuk (Aug 22, 2011)

Well I can beat '97 - I had Cubase for the Atari ST in (I think) 1989! I think I must confess to some criminality from that era though, giving credence to the thread title. I remember back then it had this huge copy protection dongle that made it crash with tedious regularity. I ended up getting a cracked version simply because it crashed less! I figured I was allowed cos I did actually OWN the legal one....


----------



## TheUnfinished (Aug 22, 2011)

adg21 @ Mon Aug 22 said:


> Speaking with some boring morons about plugins, and their assumption was that all Cubase users on PCs were pirates...



FIFY.


----------



## Diffusor (Aug 22, 2011)

I think this is honor has to put Logic on the mac as one of the frontrunners since Logic dropped the dongle, especially when you prorate for the platform marketshare.. Actually, probably mac audio wares in general since a certain usb dongle was completely defeated.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Aug 22, 2011)

adg21 @ 22/8/2011 said:


> Speaking with some Mac / Protools users about plugins, and their assumption was that all Cubase users on PCs were pirates...
> 
> Funny feeling morally inferior to Mac / PT users simply because of my preferred choice of DAW and platform and the actions of others (the minority / majority[?])



What a massive thread topic! Great way to boost one's profile. You could have left out the 'massive' part, but then it wouldn't have that Bruckheimer Blockbuster™ look to it. What's next, I wonder?:

- Can you really trust a Sonar user with your child?

- Digital Performer users have 30% less chance of getting shingles, but are at 15% greater risk of Parkinson's

- Logic is to Reason as Pro Tools is to... IEDs?


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Aug 22, 2011)

Diffusor @ Mon Aug 22 said:


> I think this is honor has to put Logic on the mac as one of the frontrunners since Logic dropped the dongle, especially when you prorate for the platform marketshare.. Actually, probably mac audio wares in general since a certain usb dongle was completely defeated.



I think Apple decided having a dongle for Logic was redundant since it already had a dongle-it's called the Macintosh  A pirated version of Logic does no one any good if they don't buy one.

If you take all the money made by Apple pro apps on the Mac for a year, it probably adds up to a bad day for the iPhone or iPad.


----------



## Diffusor (Aug 22, 2011)

EastWest Lurker @ Mon Aug 22 said:


> Diffusor @ Mon Aug 22 said:
> 
> 
> > I think this is honor has to put Logic on the mac as one of the frontrunners since Logic dropped the dongle, especially when you prorate for the platform marketshare.. Actually, probably mac audio wares in general since a certain usb dongle was completely defeated.
> ...



THere's things called Hackintoshes now that bypass even the mac dongle. 

But yeah it's a shame in some respects that Apple has become such a prosumer company with all the iphone stuff. Got to do what it takes to survive though.


----------



## Walra48 (Aug 22, 2011)

Registered mac Cubase user since 1994 (pre VST days). My weapon of choice.


----------



## rayinstirling (Aug 22, 2011)

None of the Cubase users I know are particularly over weight.

o[])


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Aug 22, 2011)

Logic is so grey, colours fight for space - racism? Discuss!


----------



## dcoscina (Aug 22, 2011)

Bought Cubase since ver 4. Up to ver 6 now. With the decent upgrade pricing, it's moronic to think about using pirated software. But then again, there are a lot of morons out there...


----------



## Mike Connelly (Aug 22, 2011)

Diffusor @ Mon Aug 22 said:


> a certain usb dongle was completely defeated.



Are you talking about iLok? Some of the software that uses it has been hacked, but plenty haven't.


----------



## germancomponist (Aug 22, 2011)

I bought it when the first version came out for Atari. I bought all updates and am now on C5 and will soon move to 6.


----------



## José Herring (Aug 22, 2011)

Legit user here.


----------



## Cinemascore (Aug 22, 2011)

Bought Cubase "2.0 for Atari, then "Score" through VST then SX and now currently on Cubase 5. Love it.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 22, 2011)

Been a proud user of Cubase since the nineties. From Impulse Tracker to Cubase, think it was something like Cubase VST, or audio.. What a leap 
But, I'm a bit tired that they release a new version of Cubase (from cubase 4-6). It's like they release a new version more often then I change socks (I do change socks often, but you get my point). 

And there is not so much different between C5 and C6 that will make me shout "hell yeahhh!!!". (I know the VST 3.5, but nobody have moved that direction yet)

Buy software, noobs!


----------



## guydoingmusic (Aug 22, 2011)

It would be funny if someone chimed in that they have been using "cracked" versions of the software for years! Official Cubase 6 owner. As well as Nuendo 4. 

My wife and I also bought a really nice coffee maker a couple of weeks ago. A Keurig. Great coffee!

/brad


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Aug 22, 2011)

Another legit Cubase user here, since v4. Haven't upgraded to 6 yet, but I imagine I will at some point. Pricing is so much more reasonable than it used to be, it seems crazy to go with a cracked DAW, especially if you are using it to make money. I understand how dirt poor college students rationalize it, but not working composers.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 22, 2011)

So it's settled. Five Cubase users paid for the app and the rest are criminals.

And Ned, so true! That grey stuff pisses me off almost as much as a salad bowl that's too small.


----------



## maraskandi (Aug 22, 2011)

Also legit with Cubase and Wavelab. So raise that to 6!

The Cubase forum used to require registering your serials with the forum or you'd be ousted.

Couldn't ever grasp the logic in Logic. That's my grey matter not melding with the grey.


----------



## gsilbers (Aug 22, 2011)

noiseboyuk @ Mon Aug 22 said:


> I never look into this stuff - why is Cubase any different to Sonar, Ableton etc? I know PT is iLok which is pretty secure. I just bought my copy a few months ago - an old (legal!) copy of Cubase 4 and an upgrade (also legal!!)




1) cubase uses vst in pc which is the easiest to hack. but ableton also uses this. 
apple side is harder to hack and has less plugins in general. still, a lot of pirated stuff. PC are more common in general.


2) PT and ilok is not secure at all. every waves plugin is hacked except for the ilok v2 ones. and almost every ilok plugin has been compromise. thus the delay from many developers until pace did something about it.


----------



## gsilbers (Aug 22, 2011)

Diffusor @ Mon Aug 22 said:


> I think this is honor has to put Logic on the mac as one of the frontrunners since Logic dropped the dongle, especially when you prorate for the platform marketshare.. Actually, probably mac audio wares in general since a certain usb dongle was completely defeated.




logic has the most expensive dongle ever. its runs at a minimum of $699. 
catch my drift


----------



## adg21 (Aug 22, 2011)

Apolologies to those offended by my facetious topic title. It was meant as a moan zone comment, I didn't expect this level of reaction. Last thing i wanted to do was incite users to justify their purchase....that's just sick.


----------



## FredrikJonasson (Aug 22, 2011)

guydoingmusic @ Mon Aug 22 said:


> It would be funny if someone chimed in that they have been using "cracked" versions of the software for years!



Especially since you would be thrown out of here with your head first =)
Guess we wont see that happen.. 

/Fredrik


----------



## guydoingmusic (Aug 22, 2011)

FredrikJonasson @ Mon Aug 22 said:


> guydoingmusic @ Mon Aug 22 said:
> 
> 
> > It would be funny if someone chimed in that they have been using "cracked" versions of the software for years!
> ...


----------



## bdr (Aug 22, 2011)

Terrible to admit but I knew so little about software or computers way back when, a friend gave me an Atari and a floppy with Cubase on it, I called Steinberg to ask if they could help get it working only to find out it was an illegal copy. This is about 25 years ago and I still remember how angry the guy was on the phone.:oops:


----------



## CFDG (Aug 23, 2011)

Legit user since Pro24 on a 1040STF. Today I'm happy I did choose Steinberg Pro24 over C-Lab Creator, as Steinberg will probably not release Cubase pro X (with magic timeline and Garage Band import only) some 26 years later.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh good lord, I had (legal) Pro 24 as well! What a GUI! Was Cubase the first DAW to make the conceptual leap to the timeline?


----------



## andreasOL (Aug 23, 2011)

Yeah. Had it as well. My Atari is long since gone but I still have the 3.5" disks and the dongle, a naked printed cirtuit board with one custom chip on it.

Cheers,
Andreas


----------



## skanafchian (Aug 23, 2011)

All Cubase users are pirates...of the caribbean. Allllllllright 8)


----------



## synthetic (Aug 23, 2011)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Mon Aug 22 said:


> Logic is so grey, colours fight for space - racism? Discuss!



If Lion OS apps are any sign of things to come, the next Logic UI will look like worn leather.


----------



## germancomponist (Aug 23, 2011)

Are all VST Plug in users massive Pirates?


----------



## dasindevin (Aug 23, 2011)

i am an avid cubase user (avid as in emphatic.... not the artist formally known as digi) 

and nothing i use is pirated 

I just don't see it as any different than stealing 

heck I make my living off doing this, so i am not one to bite the hand that feeds me (or the hand that holds the tools for the other hand to feed me... but i digress...) 

o-[][]-o


----------



## impressions (Aug 23, 2011)

from what i know- there is no pirated 64bit version of cubase 5, so if you're serious about your virtual composition you can't get a truly decent template with barely 3.5 gig of ram (32bit).

that's one big obstacle unless you're not a VI guy.


----------



## LFO (Aug 25, 2011)

Legit Cubase user here since 2000....

There is a ton of torrented Cubase for certain, but there are also a ton of legit users.

I am also a registered user of Reaper. Go to the DP or Logic or Cubase forums and all you will hear is how Reaper users are free loaders or pirates that never pay for anything including plug-ins and Reaper itself. I've found the Reaper community to be both legit and very nice. But that's just me. *shrug*

Extending the logic, are all movie watchers pirates. Look at the torrent downloads for any blockbuster movie still in the theatres.

Are all Photoshop users pirates? I can have the full Adobe Suite within the hour.

The list goes on and on.

For people, like the 'boring moron' you talked to, who think in black and white you have to just take what they say with a grain of salt. Most things are not black and white.

Cheers,
Kevin


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 25, 2011)

> Was Cubase the first DAW to make the conceptual leap to the timeline?



They all had timelines from the beginning - probably even Dr. T's sequencer.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Aug 25, 2011)

Nick Batzdorf @ Thu Aug 25 said:


> > Was Cubase the first DAW to make the conceptual leap to the timeline?
> 
> 
> 
> They all had timelines from the beginning - probably even Dr. T's sequencer.



No, Pro 24 didn't - I just checked. The history books say the first Steinberg product to have a timeline was Cubit, the forerunner to Cubase:

http://www.atarimusic.net/featured-arti ... -of-cubase

Like I say, I owned Pro 24, I can't remember for the life of me how I ever got anything out of it..


----------



## NYC Composer (Aug 25, 2011)

Nick Batzdorf @ Thu Aug 25 said:


> > Was Cubase the first DAW to make the conceptual leap to the timeline?
> 
> 
> 
> They all had timelines from the beginning - probably even Dr. T's sequencer.



I had Dr T's, and I don't remember a timeline-on the other hand given that era, I don't remember much at all.

The first pro DAW I got was Vision. My, it was a Great Leap Forward.


----------



## Dracarys (Sep 5, 2011)

Just recently bought 6 and Logic 9.
I'd have to say that Logic Pro is as pirated as Cubase.


----------



## stonzthro (Sep 5, 2011)

Perhaps the better question to ask is "Are all pirates massive Cubase users?".


----------



## Russ B (Sep 7, 2011)

Im also a version 1 user that had the trusty Atari 1040 which is still under my bed lol.

I have to agree with a previous comment about early stability with the dongle cartridge,i had the same issues and a producer friend of mine who also purchased the full software,had a cracked version which we had to then use regulary due to the stability probs.

I had the full legal version of course which i know doesnt mean i can use a cracked copy but i did feel i had a right to exploit the second option as i had paid a lot of money for something i had put faith into...

im still with cubase now with a full legal copy of version 6 and so far,it has been the most solid version for me to date.

i wouldnt want a bent copy for several reasons also including the revisions and updates id miss out on.I had more bugs and gripes with J bridge setting it up in its version 2 revision than ive had cubase issues.

i do sometimes miss the simplicity of the atari but then i dont miss having a room packed with hardware that took all day to setup and patch etc lol


----------

